# An assortment of horse drawings



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

And a cartoon horse


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Gotta say, I love the first watercolor. If I had any qualms at all, they're few and far between, but to nitpick, I'm not entirely convinced by the size and placement of the eye.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

They're all really good OP! I love the cartoon horse. It's really cute. The pencil drawing is impressive too. I wish I could draw like that.


----------



## sbienusa (Sep 9, 2011)

Great job, I avoid doing watercolor! I like the "edit" option of the other medias. LOL, but I really like the first one!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love the first one, and the pencil sketch....love the cartoon as well!!!


----------



## lululuvshorses (Sep 22, 2011)

the third one is amazing! soooo realistic!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the unfinished quality of the pencil drawing and that you have some lines that are really crisp and others that are smudged and blurred. The first watercolor is tops! Not critique at all. The exactness of anatomy comes second to having interesting use of the medium, to me.

you have distinct talent.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

neonpony said:


> And an (unfinished) pencil drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I LOVE this picture, would you ever do one for me of a horse? I have a few pics - TOTALY up to you... amazing!


----------

